# Tivo Desktop - video not playing



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I am guessing this is a computer issue, not a Tivo issue.

I installed Tivo Desktop on my Windows XP system. I transferred shows to my computer. I hit PLAY and Windows Media Player 11 opens and I see it says something about the codec being acquired. Then nothing happens. 

In WMP, if I look at the file properties, it says Length: 00:00 and Media Type: Audio.

Downloaded video from the internet works fine.

Any ideas? Thanks, in advance.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

sneagle said:


> I installed Tivo Desktop on my Windows XP system. I transferred shows to my computer. I hit PLAY and Windows Media Player 11 opens and I see it says something about the codec being acquired. Then nothing happens.


You need an MPEG-2 codec for your PC. WMP only downloads and self installs free codecs, and MPEG-2 codecs are not free (at least officially). You will have to get one yourself. There are several known good choices recommended in recent threads here where this question was asked in the last few days, or you can add DVD playback software to your computer, or you can pay TiVo for a Plus key that will unlock the codec already residing in TiVo Desktop. If you plan on purchasing Plus anyway, so that you can transfer WMP, Xvid and DivX files to your TiVo, then you won't need one from any other sources.

CuriousMark


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I have Nero, but apparently that was not enough. I bought Tivo Plus. Now I have audio and no video. I very briefly see video then it goes essentially dark. I am looking at Microsoft's site now.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

sneagle said:


> I have Nero, but apparently that was not enough. I bought Tivo Plus. Now I have audio and no video. I very briefly see video then it goes essentially dark. I am looking at Microsoft's site now.


Plus should just work. You could try turning off the video mixing renderer in WMP 11 under advanced performance and see if that helps. I would hate it if I steered you wrong and had you spending money for nothing.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I think this is a Windows issue. Still, I have tried changing windows media player preferences multiple times without success. I have called Tivo to see if they have a solution. So far, I have been on the phone with them for at least 30 minutes. Currently, I am uninstalling and re-installing Tivo Desktop.

This sucks.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok, Tivo support was friendly but in the end not helpful. They feel it is a codec issue as well. They directed me to this page: http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=46F86213-A109-4C3E-845A-FBCD815E5512

and suggested I get the Nvidia or Cyberlink Codec...of course you have to pay for those. So I will wait for Tivo to come up with a better solution. They also mentioned AC3Filter, but it is not supported by Tivo.

FYI, I can't see HD or SD video. I only get audio.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

sneagle said:


> and suggested I get the Nvidia or Cyberlink Codec...of course you have to pay for those. So I will wait for Tivo to come up with a better solution. They also mentioned AC3Filter, but it is not supported by Tivo.
> 
> FYI, I can't see HD or SD video. I only get audio.


There are several "free" or trial codecs recommended in nearby threads in this forum. Adding one of those may help. Also, removing the codec that is playing wrong can help. If WMP can't find the wrong codec it will try the next one it finds and that one might work well.

The strange thing is that with Plus, the codec is supposed to be hard wired and the only one WMP will use to play *.tivo files. So it should always work, the fact that it isn't working for you is actually somewhat unusual. I don't know why, sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## gadaoman (Jul 12, 2004)

I am also having a problem viewing video using Desktop 2.51 and WMP 11. Audio is fine, but no video at all. The computer is running Vista Home Premium, which is supposed to have all the codecs built-in, so that *shouldn't* be an issue. However, when I look at Properties while the audio is running, there is no video codec indicated.

I've spoken with TiVo customer support, but they couldn't help. Can anyone else?


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I bought Roxio 10 today thinking that would help. Sadly, it did not. Very frustrating.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Forgive me if this is insulting, but did you input the keycode for Plus into Tivo Desktop. Another forum member didn't realize there is only one download for TivoDesktop for both the free version and Plus. What makes them different is unlocking the software with the code.

This is troubling to hear Plus's codec isn't working. I was under the impression that was a guaranteed fix. 

Here is a free one that others have had luck with.
http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> Forgive me if this is insulting, but did you input the keycode for Plus into Tivo Desktop....


Not insulted at all. I actually un-installed TTG. Rebooted the computer. Re-downloaded TTG and reinstalled. When I went to put in the Plus code, it seemed to already know I had TTG Plus.

I am at work now. I will try the supplied link when I get home.

Thanks.


----------



## gadaoman (Jul 12, 2004)

The Customer Service person I spoke with at TiVo told me that the company had received very few, if any, complaints about missing video. Could we somehow get a headcount of people with similar experiences, so we can convince TiVo that it's not such a rare problem?


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I'll start...one


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

The magic formula for me:

DirectShow Dump +
AC3Filter +
Media Player Classic

This even works with HD content. I wasted $15 on the Intervideo codec (which didn't work for HD) before finding this combination.


----------



## ricocarlos (Apr 30, 2007)

Since upgrading to 2.51 I too am having the audio but no video problem.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

ricocarlos said:


> Since upgrading to 2.51 I too am having the audio but no video problem.


That sucks. FYI, I installed AC3Filter and Coke2K. Still does not work. Do I have to do some setup with these installations?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

sneagle said:


> That sucks. FYI, I installed AC3Filter and Coke2K. Still does not work. Do I have to do some setup with these installations?


If the codecs installed by Cole2K (InterVideo) are not being used, you can try adjusting merit values using DirectShow Filter Manager.

http://www.softella.com/dsfm/index.en.htm


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Is it the MainConcept decoder that would cause jerky playback in WMP11?


----------



## ricocarlos (Apr 30, 2007)

I just tried this on an old computer with an older version of tivo togo. This computer also had old codecs that previously worked. So I think the issue is with Tivo's newer firmware. I believe it is version 9.1 that I am on. Has


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> If the codecs installed by Cole2K (InterVideo) are not being used, you can try adjusting merit values using DirectShow Filter Manager.
> 
> http://www.softella.com/dsfm/index.en.htm


I have tried this, though not completely sure which things to modify. I also re-installed WMP 11. Still, no go.

This is quite frustrating.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

sneagle said:


> I have tried this, though not completely sure which things to modify. I also re-installed WMP 11. Still, no go.
> 
> This is quite frustrating.


When you play a .tivo file in WMP and do a File->Properties, what do you see?

These are the ones that were installed by Cole2K and work for me...










I would find the audio/video codecs your are currently using in DSF and lower their merit values to 0 and/or raise the InverVideo ones to a higher value.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I will try. Two questions...
- Do I need to elevate the priority of the codecs I want to use?
- Do I need to re-boot after making the changes?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

sneagle said:


> I will try. Two questions...
> - Do I need to elevate the priority of the codecs I want to use?
> - Do I need to re-boot after making the changes?


Not really sure, but I think yes to both.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I just lowered my InterVideo to 00200000 "DO NOT USE". It took a reboot before it effected WMP.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

You rock.

Although here is how I got it to work.

First, I installed even possible codec I could find that was recommended. I bought Roxio Creator 10.

That did not work.

Tonight, I elevated InterVideo and lowered Elecard (I think that is what it was) and rebooted. No go.

WMP still showed Elecard. Then I removed Elecard with DirectShow Filter Manager. No reboot. 

NOW IT WORKS!!!

Awesome.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

sneagle said:


> Then I removed Elecard with DirectShow Filter Manager.


Sounds like the same solution *mackie* came up with.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5691863#post5691863

Wonder what the downside of this is?


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

How long before Tivo figures this one out and posts info about fixing it on their website. FYI, Elecard is found in the Tivo Desktop Plus directory.

I have version 1.15.001428.061031


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

sneagle said:


> FYI, Elecard is found in the Tivo Desktop Plus directory.


Wonder if it isn't used as part of Plus and transcoding to other formats. 

I don't have Plus, so can't do any tests.


----------



## mackie (Jan 11, 2004)

I am glad to see that I wasn't the only one experiencing whacky problems with that Elecard codec!

The only thing I should point out is that I was using WMP 10 and my issue really was with the non smooth playback. I was getting audio and picture but it was like the picture had imbibed a massive amount of alcohol. It was just jerky as all heck.

De-registering this codec was my only hope. I am glad that greg turned me on to the whole Filter Manager idea to begin with.

I love this forum!


----------



## Warlern (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - the downside to removing the Elecard codec is that you won't be able to use TiVo Desktop Plus to convert Tivo files to portable format automatically. It will complain about a convert error until you re-register the Elecard codec. I haven't figured out a workaround. Oh in addition, the image Elecard image scaler is really just part of a chain to the whole DirectShow filters. If you disable that Elecard scaler, it'll just stop sooner in the chain and use the MainConcept MPEG decoder, which is faster but doesn't do any dithering (which apparently is what the scaler does before the video hits your screen).

Anyway, Tivo has things gimmicked, as far as I can tell, such that tivo files always go through their Desktop Plus codecs, despite what your merit values are set to for your DirectShow filters. I saw a Tivo filter or two actually, so maybe they are somehow affecting things. It's complicated! Oh well, for now I accept that I can't have everything (ability to easily transfer tivo videos to my phone + good PC playback). Sigh.

Major bummer since the Elecard codec performs poorly on my my system, like many others (it has no hardware acceleration, is the main problem, and you can't even change that even if you can change its codec properties - I tried).


----------



## cluelesspa (Jun 20, 2008)

OK I had the same problems as many others on here. Brand new TIVO series 3 HD owner! 

anyway installed in XP the Desktop Tivo (Free) software. download a file off the Tivo no problem but no go on ANY media players. I definitely have MPEG codec the Nvidia and one other.

Well pulled the trigger and did the dreaded Windows Media Player update from 9.x to 11.x player.. I hate updating WMP. I would use WMP Classic if it would work

anyway the KEY to making it play is go to Windows Media Player: TOOLS>OPTIONS. Click PERFORMANCE TAB. at the bottom CLICK Advanced Button. 

Then UNCHECK the "Use Video Mixing Render" and click Apply! that's it!

I have all the other boxes check and played around with Direct X Video acceleration box. works either way ... so I have all other boxes except the first three checked (the Mixing Render and the two sub choices which go away after unchecking the main Mixing Render Box)


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I had the same problem I used this # XP Codec Pack 2.3.8 
http://www.free-codecs.com/index2.htm


----------



## ronkenator (Aug 11, 2008)

i followed the advice of greg_burns and now it's working beautifully!

thanks!

(the standard install of this codec packaged fixed it:
http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard)


----------



## Dlee (Jan 25, 2005)

I had a similar problem. I on a business trip right now. To prepare, I downloaded a bunch of shows off my tivo to my laptop. After about 4 shows, I had an error and had the "element not found" message. I reinstalled the desktop w/2.6.2 and transfered the other 6 shows. On the long uncomfortable cross country trip, I whipped out my laptop and had WMP 10 crashed each time I tried to play a show. 4 timezone away in a hotel, I tried to fix the problem, I upgraded to WMP 11, downloaded another mpeg2 codec...no joy. In fact the new codec was causing problems with the laptop so I uninstalled it. While I was at it I uninstalled the tivo desktop also. I rebooted the computer and just before I was going to reinstall the desktop, I decided to see if I could play the shows without the desktop. AND I COULD!!! I don't know why and I don't care. I always thought you had to have the tivo desktop to play the shows, but I don't. Properties still show the files as tivo recordings so I don't think they were converted. Anyway, I'm happy now that I got something to watch on the way back home.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Dlee said:


> I always thought you had to have the tivo desktop to play the shows, but I don't. Properties still show the files as tivo recordings so I don't think they were converted.


IIRC, you just need to install TiVo Desktop to get the DirectShow filter. Once that's there you can uninstall TD and still be able to play .TiVo files (as you've seen) because the DirectShow filter is not removed.


----------



## FixItPete (Oct 27, 2008)

greg_burns said:


> Here is a free one that others have had luck with.
> http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard


Worked like a charm! Thanks!


----------



## winesnob (Nov 5, 2007)

greg_burns said:


> Forgive me if this is insulting, but did you input the keycode for Plus into Tivo Desktop. Another forum member didn't realize there is only one download for TivoDesktop for both the free version and Plus. What makes them different is unlocking the software with the code.
> 
> This is troubling to hear Plus's codec isn't working. I was under the impression that was a guaranteed fix.
> 
> ...


This worked perfectly!!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Windows 10 is missing two DS filters required to play .tivo files. An MPEG-2 decoder and a TS demuxer. I installed k-lite but when into expert mode in the installer and only installed those two things. Unchecked everything else and answered no to all other features/offers. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Windows 10 is missing two DS filters required to play .tivo files. An MPEG-2 decoder and a TS demuxer. I installed k-lite but when into expert mode in the installer and only installed those two things. Unchecked everything else and answered no to all other features/offers. Worked like a charm.


For those of us who wouldn't know a TS demuxer from a snowplow, that filter is ? I didn't see it in the following contents list, at least named as such. And I assume that DScaler5 MPEG-2 decoder [version 0.0.6.0 IVTC mod] [x86] would be the needed MPEG-2 decoder? Thanks--

Contents of K-Lite Mega Codec Pack


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I used the LAV decoder and the LAV splitter


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cool, and much appreciated--will check this out when home later. 

And now I've learned what a demuxer and splitter are.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh and FYI there is a bug in the way I register the TiVo filter in pyTivo Desktop so .tivo files won't play right unless you install TiVo Desktop. It works for apps like VideoReDo that load the TiVo filter explicitly, but not for players and other apps that just "render" the file and let DirectShow pick the filters. 

I've fixed it for the next release, which I'll probably put out tomorrow.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Oh and FYI there is a bug in the way I register the TiVo filter in pyTivo Desktop so .tivo files won't play right unless you install TiVo Desktop. It works for apps like VideoReDo that load the TiVo filter explicitly, but not for players and other apps that just "render" the file and let DirectShow pick the filters.
> 
> I've fixed it for the next release, which I'll probably put out tomorrow.


Cool! And thanks for the heads-up--


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Windows 10 is missing two DS filters required to play .tivo files. An MPEG-2 decoder and a TS demuxer. I installed k-lite but when into expert mode in the installer and only installed those two things. Unchecked everything else and answered no to all other features/offers. Worked like a charm.





Dan203 said:


> I used the LAV decoder and the LAV splitter


Dan,

Very helpful! I've haven't installed any of these multi-codec packs to avoid installing numerous additional codecs.

Scott


----------

